# New use for a single pole switch!



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Motorcycle starter!

:no: :laughing:


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Love it.:thumbsup: 

Does that come in chrome? I need to get one for my Harley.:scooter: 

Chris
:rockon:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks like they even wired it up with THHN.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks like they used a spec grade switch, too.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't think the NEC covers this!:whistling2: Of course, they probably didn't contemplate something like that!:laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Needs a chrome faceplate.


----------

